# Uncouple your consist via DCC!!!



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Very interesting and fairly inexpensive respectively....





What do you think?
Here is a link..... DCC Uncoupler Conversion Kit (most scales)


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Kinda gimmicky.

If you're into operations and switching, you'll quickly notice that about 90% of uncoupling actions take place somewhere other than between the locomotive and train.


----------



## Roy Merritt (10 mo ago)

Gimmicky, maybe, but still way cool!


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i did a home made version a few years ago, it's on here as well....
the pager motor was less than a dollar, and drew less than a 100ma, no additional circuitry necessary


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I could be mistaken but it doesn’t look like it would fit all/most locos?

I’ll stick with under track magnets and the Rix wand when/where needed.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

DCC controlled uncoupling...DCC controlled turnouts...
All modern marvels...but how many fingers can you
use on a DCC controller when you are running 2 or
3 DCC trains on your layout? Seems to me like you'd have
to be a concert pianist to do it all. I love DCC but
it does have practical limits. 

Don


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

DonR said:


> DCC controlled uncoupling...DCC controlled turnouts...
> All modern marvels...but how many fingers can you
> use on a DCC controller when you are running 2 or
> 3 DCC trains on your layout? Seems to me like you'd have
> ...


DCC controlled turnouts can be useful for putting together a computer controlled signal system, or wiring up turnouts to be controlled from multiple locations (control panels/fascia mounted controls) and controlling them via signals to the accessory decoder but I wouldn't control them via the throttle. That kinda takes out of the operations immersion.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

This is the preferred method of those of us of the x2f consortium.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

DonR said:


> DCC controlled uncoupling...DCC controlled turnouts...
> All modern marvels...but how many fingers can you
> use on a DCC controller when you are running 2 or
> 3 DCC trains on your layout? Seems to me like you'd have
> ...


Funny that you mention that. My brother was just postulating this weekend about the idea of have Engineers, and Interlockers (tower operators). The latter would be tasked with maintaining appropriate routes for trains…. Presumably to a time table or something. It may sound boring or silly at first, but considering that he’s toying with the idea of pre-radio communications… Whistles only, no verbal chatter.
It’s essentially multiple localized dispatchers instead of system wide.


----------

